# Is he or Isn't He?



## chunks mom (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I have a 8 month old chocolate lab mix. I am beginning to think Chunk's other half may be Vizsla. Wondering if you could all give me your thoughts. I adopted Chunk when he was a puppy. We know his mom was a chocolate lab but we have no idea what dad was. After seeing his picture the other day someone commented that he thought he was part Vizsla. After doing some research, I am starting to believe that myself. I found several pictures online of other Choco/Vizsla mixes that look identical to Chunk. 

His coat color is not as dark as a pure chocolate. It's more of a caramel color. Light in spots around his shoulders and neck. Chunk weighs about 40 pounds at eight months. Tall and skinny, not thick like a labs usually are. Has a very long tail that doesn't look very labby. I've attached a picture. What do you think?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

IMHO it seems likely. I'm not expert in differentiating vizsla from rhodesian ridgeback features (nor am I any kind of expert lol), but what made me think vizsla is the color of the nose and eyes. 

btw, windows users--if you have trouble enlarging the pic, click on the file name (rather than the image) to open. Not sure if this works w/ macs.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Totally looks like a Vizsla.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree. The nose and the eyes are a dead giveaway. Also looks like he might have the V six pack as well.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know if he is part Vizsla or not, but he certainly is a handsome boy. If you are really curious about his ancestry, you can get a DNA test kit for around $60.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree that he defintely looks like he has Vizsla in him. What a great mix! He is handsome


----------



## chunks mom (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. Can someone tell me what a V six pack is?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Rib/stomach muscles. Would like to see a stading pick but could be a V mix.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a beautiful dog. I think the nose and eyes are dead give aways.


----------

